
Mystery poison in Kim Jong Nam's death baffles experts - drops
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/kim-jong-nam-deadly-poison-mystery-baffles-experts/
======
danielvf
Article is only the speculation of people who have no personal knowledge of
the attack, mixed in with random sensation from history. No useful information
on the case.

------
omilu
>>rubbing something in his face

Isn't this the premise of the Interview? Didn't know that kind of thing was
possible.

